# Sammy's getting married



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

I wasn't sure if I should put this here or in the social spot...Three months from today until the wedding. I am so thankful my bride to be want to keep things simple. She got her dress yesterday...found it in a resale shop. It will need minor alterations as it is a bit snug around the rib cage. The dress is simple yet beautifly elegant. We still haven't figured out where it is going to be yet. Our initial plans of going to Las Vegas had to be scrapped due to some unexpected bills. We do know it is going to be outside, but will keep with the very simple style we originally planned. Not actually inviting anyone. It's just going to be us, the officiant, and our witnesses. Of course anyone who wants to show up can, we're not keeping it a secret, but we've made it clear what our plans are. No seating, not planning on hanging around after it's over, no flowers, no music except for processional and recessional, none of that. Honestly, I think the best part of it is, is that this is her vision, and I am perfectly ok with it.

I suppose, in order to make this semi bragging thread appropriate for here, I should ask the more general wedding questions and let the conversation go where it may...looking back or forward, what ever your case may be, does it seem like the focus has been lost and the wedding itself becomes more important than the marriage? Things you wish you had done differently, more, bigger, less, smaller?


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

Congratulations!!!!!!!!! I am so happy for you!!!

I would have went smaller and put less pressure on my then fiance now DH.

You sound like you have a lovely sweetie. She is also very lucky to have you!!

Blessings


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

Congratulations!!!  Whatever sort of day you have it'll be a day filled with love and affection. 

We went to the courthouse in favor of putting our savings toward our new house instead of a trip or wedding  It was just the two of us all day and then we went to dinner.Simple!


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Congrats to you.  Nice to hear good news for once on TAM. 

If I could have a do-over... I would prob just do it at the courthouse and use the "wedding expenses" for a kick-ass honeymoon. Or investments.


----------



## BradWesley (May 24, 2013)

My first marriage, the wedding was held in a huge cathedral, catered for 750 people, photogo's, string quartet for ****tails, live music etc.

The amount of money spent bordered on obscene.

The second wedding was performed by a judge friend, with two witnesses, my wife and I. We didn't even exchange vows. The judge commented that that was the quickest ceremony he ever performed!

Good luck to you Sam and your bride to be.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

BradWesley said:


> My first marriage, the wedding was held in a huge cathedral, catered for *750* people, photogo's, string quartet for ****tails, live music etc.


Omg. 750 people? I don't even think I know that many people. Lol.


----------



## Philat (Sep 12, 2013)

We had a church wedding (not a large one) and a reception for around 100 people in my wife's back yard. It was perfectly to scale. No one fell in the pool.


----------



## committed4ever (Nov 13, 2012)

Congratulations, Sam! I hope you and your Sweetie have many many years of happiness!

I had a dream princess wedding. It was elegant and charming. Everything turned out really beautiful.

If I had to do it all over again I would elope.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

So how old were you guys when you got married? 

Listening to my soon to be step daughter talk about her wedding plans, I just have to shake my head and be very scared  It really seems, like with so many other things lately, that the whole over the top extravaganza is almost becoming a requirement. And the reinforcement in pop culture about how it's the brides day, and it seems to be generally acceptable to marginalize the groom. Even my STBW has slipped a couple of times in talking about 'her' day, though to her credit she has corrected herself almost immediately. It doesn't really bother me, but it is nice to see that level of awareness in her.


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

Congrats to you. 

Don't know if I will ever get married again and certainly not without a pre-nup but if I did would be similar to yours..... I did the big wedding thing and that was enough for me. I would prefer maybe a destination wedding? But certainly outside and small. Wish ya the best


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

Congratulations!!!

My dad said to my then future wife, “Don’t your parent live in England? I like English pubs, you guys should get married in England”. He made it happen. So, about 30 people flew in from the States (double wedding with SIL, so some were her peeps) to northwest-bumble-eff Cornwall along with more European relatives and friends. We’re not religious but an 800 year old church is cool room to get married in. 

From bureau of the 50% statistic, we’re still married after 21+ years, SIL got divorced after about 3 years when her professor ex started serial bonking undergrads.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

CharlieParker said:


> My dad said to my then future wife, “Don’t your parent live in England? I like English pubs, you guys should get married in England”. He made it happen. So, about 30 people flew in from the States (double wedding with SIL, so some were her peeps) to northwest-bumble-eff Cornwall along with more European relatives and friends. We’re not religious but an 800 year old church is cool room to get married in.


Perfect.


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

For many years I fantasized about going to vegas and getting married in a drive through by Elvis. I joked to my ex about it and she thought it was cute, but we never did it.

I don't think most people think it's romantic, but I do.

We'll I never fullfilled that dream. My present marriage got married in small traditional wedding in a church. Really beautiful wedding and it fullfilled my wife's dream. And that's more important to me anyway. 

And happily married so far...........


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

jorgegene said:


> For many years I fantasized about going to vegas and getting married in a drive through by Elvis. I joked to my ex about it and she thought it was cute, but we never did it.
> 
> I don't think most people think it's romantic, but I do.
> 
> ...


We wanted to do the Elvis drive thru in Vegas wedding thing, with each being the excuse for the other...going to Vegas, so we may as well get married, and we're getting married so we may as well do it in Vegas 

As I said, things came up, so we can't do it, but long term plans to go there still. Though to be honest, and those who have followed some of the trials my STBW and I have been through will understand that while yes, I really wanted to do that, it is kind of a relief that it didn't turn out that way.


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

samyeagar said:


> We wanted to do the Elvis drive thru in Vegas wedding thing, with each being the excuse for the other...going to Vegas, so we may as well get married, and we're getting married so we may as well do it in Vegas
> 
> As I said, things came up, so we can't do it, but long term plans to go there still. Though to be honest, and those who have followed some of the trials my STBW and I have been through will understand that while yes, I really wanted to do that, it is kind of a relief that it didn't turn out that way.


Well, there's nothing to say that we (or anybody else that strikes there fancy), that you can't get remarried in vegas by Elvis or renew your vows.

So the dream still lives.

And good luck and blessing to you Sammy!!!!


----------



## committed4ever (Nov 13, 2012)

samyeagar said:


> So how old were you guys when you got married?
> 
> Listening to my soon to be step daughter talk about her wedding plans, I just have to shake my head and be very scared  It really seems, like with so many other things lately, that the whole over the top extravaganza is almost becoming a requirement. And the reinforcement in pop culture about how it's the brides day, and it seems to be generally acceptable to marginalize the groom. Even my STBW has slipped a couple of times in talking about 'her' day, though to her credit she has corrected herself almost immediately. It doesn't really bother me, but it is nice to see that level of awareness in her.


I was 20 and he was 24. My older sisters and Auntie felt like I had no idea what I was doing and I was a wimp and let them completely take over. The thing I remember most about the wedding day was sitting on the side of the bed at the hotel after everything was over and thinking how glad I was that it was all over and now the fun was beginning!

Its too bad that husbands are not more involved and are expected to only show up. I think it should be the couples day and not just the bride. Will you at least get pictures, Sam?


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

Our neighbors were married in a field by the town judge with 8 of the neighbors in attendance, none of their family. They then had a simple (for her, it was still rather elaborate) picnic in the garden afterwards. I got a kick out of the fact the judge had to leave early for another function. I questioned him, it was a pig roast, for what I asked. The State Police :rofl:

Friends of ours eloped in Vegas. But all the Elvii they found were booked solid so they went to a drive through chapel.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

committed4ever said:


> I was 20 and he was 24. My older sisters and Auntie felt like I had no idea what I was doing and I was a wimp and let them completely take over. The thing I remember most about the wedding day was sitting on the side of the bed at the hotel after everything was over and thinking how glad I was that it was all over and now the fun was beginning!
> 
> Its too bad that husbands are not more involved and are expected to only show up. I think it should be the couples day and not just the bride. Will you at least get pictures, Sam?


A friend of mine is a semi professional photographer, and he was going to come to Vegas and take pics for us. He has been there before, and it was a great excuse to go back. With the plans changing, he is certainly welcome, but as with everyone else, it's been made clear that my STBW and I are not responsible for any entertainment...sort of come at your own risk, so not sure if it would be worth the 1200 mile drive for him  Regardless, there will undoubtedly be pictures, even if it is selfies on our phones


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

We are planning on having a reception party the next day for friends and family. We are going to have a cake, but not a wedding cake per se because we don't feel like eating what ever they put in them that makes the mans motivation, and the womans desire go away  Since this is both of our second marriages, the one thing neither of us are looking forward to at the party are the people who decide it's a good thing to talk about, ask about or otherwsise bring up our past weddings and marriages. And the more the drinks flow, the looser they will become. I have wondered on what planet people think bringing things like that up is a neat idea?

After the ceremony, we are leaving straight for our honeymoon suite which is a bit of a drive for us, but it will be well worth it...this is where we are spending the night:

Crystal Cave - Rooms - Sunset Inn & Suites - Clinton - USA


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

samyeagar said:


> Since this is both of our second marriages, the one thing neither of us are looking forward to at the party are the people who decide it's a good thing to talk about, ask about or otherwsise bring up our past weddings and marriages.


Anyone who does this is a jacka$$. I went my girlfriend's second wedding/marriage and nobody mentioned previous nuptials at all. In fact, we were just happy she finally met a nice man because none of us could stand her first husband. He was a jerk.

And omg, that honeymoon spot looks sweet! It's very sci-fi cool!


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

Best Wishes to you and your wife Sam!

Hope you have a moving ceremony, a blast for the reception and I sincerely hope that you both live "_ happily ever after .._"

Forget whatever people around you say, marriage is meant to be forever. Both of you have done the _necessary_ groundwork work , now go reap and enjoy the fruit of your labour.

If both of you keep watering and feeding the tree and it would _always_ bear good fruit in and out of season.

Again ,
Best Wishes on your marriage!


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

Jellybeans said:


> Anyone who does this is a jacka$$. I went my girlfriend's second wedding/marriage and nobody mentioned previous nuptials at all. In fact, we were just happy she finally met a nice man because none of us could stand her first husband. He was a jerk.
> 
> And omg, *that honeymoon spot looks swee*t! It's very sci-fi cool!


I know right? You should look around at the other fantasy rooms too. Her favorites were the cave, and the cabin. The cabin was already book through July, so it's a good thing she liked the cave the most.

Funny thing...when I was reserving the room, the lady taking the reservation was telling me all about the other amenities in the hotel. When she was done, I politely told her that my wife and plan on not having enough clothing on to decently leave the room at all


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

Jellybeans said:


> *Anyone who does this is a jacka$$. I went my girlfriend's second wedding/marriage and nobody mentioned previous nuptials at all. In fact, we were just happy she finally met a nice man because none of us could stand her first husband. He was a jerk.*
> 
> And omg, that honeymoon spot looks sweet! It's very sci-fi cool!


I'm not expecting people to get jackassy, just more along the lines of us having to grin and nod. The typical..he's/she's way better than your ex kind of banter...


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Congratulations, Sammy! May our Heavenly Father keep his constant watch upon this holy union and bless you two and your families for many years to come!*


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

Looking to the future, I think we are set up very nicely for success. The two biggest stressors on marriage are pretty much non issues. We are both done having kids, and the youngest between us is 12. Financially, we are pretty much living off her income right now as most of mine is going to my ex wife. Once I am done with my ex, I could have my pay cut in half and still make more than what we are living on right now. The few arguments we have had, our fighting styles are very compatible and we both fight fair. We are both able to recognize where we were wrong and are able to apologize. Our communication is excellent in that we have no problems tackling tough conversations when the need is there.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

samyeagar said:


> Funny thing...when I was reserving the room, the lady taking the reservation was telling me all about the other amenities in the hotel. * When she was done, I politely told her that my wife and plan on not having enough clothing on to decently leave the room at all*


:rofl::smthumbup:


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

Jellybeans said:


> :rofl::smthumbup:


...and my STBW was in full agreement with me


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Omg, Sam...the Pearl room is awesome.

The bed is a seashell!

Pearl Under the Sea - Rooms - Sunset Inn & Suites - Clinton - USA

Or is that an oyster?

Either way, it seems like a total weird space odyssey that is fun!


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

Jellybeans said:


> Omg, Sam...the Pearl room is awesome.
> 
> The bed is a seashell!
> 
> ...


The actual Space Odyssey room seemed a bit bizarre to me


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

I wish I had the money to book all the rooms so I could chase her naked from room to room


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

samyeagar said:


> The actual Space Odyssey room seemed a bit bizarre to me


OMG! I seriously was just saying that in jest. I didn't realize there is actually a SPACE Odyssesy room! 

I want to stay there so bad now! HAHA.

What did the receptionist lady say when you told her you're gonna be nekkid? :rofl:


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

Jellybeans said:


> OMG! I seriously was just saying that in jest. I didn't realize there is actually a SPACE Odyssesy room!
> 
> I want to stay there so bad now! HAHA.
> 
> What did the receptionist lady say when you told her you're gonna be nekkid? :rofl:


She was laughing as she tried to keep going with her spiel  The thing is, you have to know those are totally sex rooms and not much more  I did find it strange that there are two separate recliners facing the TV in all the rooms...I guess it says something about my STBW and I when we both asked each other at the same time why you would need two of them


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

committed4ever said:


> I was 20 and he was 24. My older sisters and Auntie felt like I had no idea what I was doing and I was a wimp and let them completely take over. The thing I remember most about the wedding day was sitting on the side of the bed at the hotel after everything was over and thinking how glad I was that it was all over and now the fun was beginning!
> 
> Its too bad that husbands are not more involved and are expected to only show up. I think it should be the couples day and not just the bride. *Will you at least get pictures, Sam?*


Here is a recent pic of us from New Years eve:


----------



## BradWesley (May 24, 2013)

samyeagar said:


> The actual Space Odyssey room seemed a bit bizarre to me


Agreed. Had the feeling I would need to sleep with a gun under the pillow!


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

What's in the drink jars? It looks good.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

Jellybeans said:


> What's in the drink jars? It looks good.


Vodka and cherry juice  We spent New Years at home...no real desire to be out in all the craziness, and living rural, didn't really want to have to drive no matter how sober because of the OTHER people...


----------



## Decorum (Sep 7, 2012)

Congrads samyeagar,

Best wishes to the two of you!


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Oh Sam, just so happy for you!

My D27 is getting married in October, it seems almost all of her friends as well as the friends of the D24 are also getting married.

I can happily report that the vast majority of these weddings seem to be reasonable affairs given the circumstances of the couple and the parents involved.

We've been telling our daughters for years that their wedding would be covered dish affairs just to keep them from thinking any bridezilla thoughts. It's worked!

It's very different being a mother of the bride when there are two brides! Ever heard the saying too many cooks in the kitchen? I got a text message they had found their dresses. My sisters keep trying to take over and guide them. They keep trying to push me into being more active in the planning. RIGHT!!! Two women getting married need the help of even more women in the planning? Laugh laugh laugh! I just wait for instruction and say "yes just beautiful" at all the pauses. My future DIL thinks I am the perfect MIL because I know when to keep my mouth shut.


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

Congratulations, Sam!


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

Anon Pink said:


> Oh Sam, just so happy for you!
> 
> My D27 is getting married in October, it seems almost all of her friends as well as the friends of the D24 are also getting married.
> 
> ...


This sounds like a good situation  My soon to be daughter is going to be a bridezilla...very headstrong about the wrong things in my opinion. She is a great kid, and I love her as my own, but she is wanting the whole huge shebang. we have talked about these kinds of things a lot, and I have tried to give her a little perspective, and I am sure as she gets older and a bit more life experience things will temper when she gets older than 18.


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

Congrats Sam.


Marriage is like a kitchen table.

Four legs and no drawers.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

samyeagar said:


> *No seating, not planning on hanging around after it's over, no flowers, no music except for processional and recessional, none of that. Honestly, I think the best part of it is, is that this is her vision, and I am perfectly ok with it.*


 Your soon to be wife....she wants to keep it simple.. shes marrying a Simple Man, right... I don't mean that in a bad way...you know this.... so is my own husband [email protected]# This is purely all Focused on you & her... you just want to make her happy.. 

Awe love the Picture you shared ! 

You gotta attempt this on your day & have someone snap it *>>*










You & she can always do Vegas down the road... You know how silly we were... had the Whopper Wedding (about 350 came)... threw all my energy into this...enjoyed the planning... ..didn't even think about the Honey Moon...decided to Wing it on a commercial I seen on Tv...bought a Map....

Drove a couple hrs the next day... hung out at a Zoo..yeah of all places... it wasn't where we were, just the newness of "Wow...we're officially hitched now!" in the air.....

Walked in the Resort...prices higher than we've ever seen...(so stupid we just opened thousands that am)....turned around & drove back home!! ...We've done some mindless things in our time...this was one of those moments...we pretty much skipped our Honey Moon thinking .."Oh let's save the $$ for a house"...

Always felt a little  about that...so when we got the house.. had our 4th son, we drove back there...telling the Kids..."we're taking you all on our Honey Moon!" 



> I suppose, in order to make this semi bragging thread appropriate for here, I should ask the more general wedding questions and let the conversation go where it may...looking back or forward, what ever your case may be, *does it seem like the focus has been lost and the wedding itself becomes more important than the marriage?* *Things you wish you had done differently, more, bigger, less, smaller?*


Wouldn't change anything -except if we could do it all over again, would have went to the Poconos for that Honey moon... .. when we danced to our song "Loving you forever" we felt we were in the clouds -cause the crepe paper from the night before -drooped so low.. it was at the top of our heads!...never forget those moments..and we just laughed......Happiest of our lives...outside of the births of our children..


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

SimplyAmorous said:


> Your soon to be wife....she wants to keep it simple.. shes marrying a Simple Man, right... I don't mean that in a bad way...you know this.... so is my own husband [email protected]# This is purely all Focused on you & her... you just want to make her happy..
> 
> Awe love the Picture you shared !
> 
> ...


I learned something about you guys today that I never knew, didn't expect, but in retrospect, shouldn't have been surprised  That was one huge wedding you had! I'd say you and your husband sure got your money's worth


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

samyeagar said:


> *I learned something about you guys today that I never knew, didn't expect, but in retrospect, shouldn't have been surprised  That was one huge wedding you had! I'd say you and your husband sure got your money's worth*


I was so nervous the night before...while decorating..I almost cried....thinking ...after all this planning.... "What if hardly anyone comes!!?" ... You gotta understand I don't have many family members... never was one to count on them..I was closest to my Grandmother & she died earlier that year...

We paid for - planned every detail ...our friends/ their help... a great blessing.....His parents offered to pay for the Catering..(his Mom's best friend a Caterer) ... Co-workers of mine offered to handle the Light beer.... no Bar....cant have everything... 

My dad didn't walk me down the aisle...Photographer suggested >> as I was walking up...he started walking down...met half way.. he took my hand in his, kissed it







..and we walked back together.....who needs Tradition!

This is how low the crepe paper came down ...ha ha .... so cool though dancing ...dimmed lights ....candles all around ..kids were having a ball tearing it down towards the end..wrapping themselves in it..








...

. .. One doesn't have to spend an arm & a leg on a wedding...we used a Fire hall (cheap & you can do whatever you want)...my gown ($150 -T-length) ...found the girls dresses on clearance walking out of the Mall one day... bought them on the spot.. knew a Seamstress at work.. Our friends used an old Car hauler & decorated this float for us... drove us down the country road to the reception...









Have to throw this one in there ...the girls & my guy...







.. (25 yrs ago this year)...wish time would just slow down some....

 It's a blessed time.. Plan well.. even if in the simplest of ways... so many little things you can Do...won't cost much that can "enhance".... surprise her...Take an ipod with speakers full of your favorite LOVE songs for your Hotel room / Honey Moon experience -filling your room... got those rose petals ready for the bed..


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

Congratulations!!! 

No reason to spend big bucks for weddings. Ours was the $15 variety at the courthouse, Pizza Hut lunch, and trip to Cedar Point OH (amusement park) for honeymoon.

The bridal industry ranks slightly lower than the military industrial complex in my view...


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

Anon Pink said:


> My future DIL thinks I am the perfect MIL because I know when to keep my mouth shut.


:iagree::iagree::iagree:


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

john117 said:


> Congratulations!!!
> 
> No reason to spend big bucks for weddings. Ours was the $15 variety at the courthouse, Pizza Hut lunch, and trip to Cedar Point OH (amusement park) for honeymoon.
> 
> The bridal industry ranks slightly lower than the military industrial complex in my view...


Sounds like fun!

We invited 8 people to come with us to the lawyer's office, then went to Olive Garden for lunch, followed by cake back at the apartment. A stop at a lovely site, and then a night at a hotel and brunch with some friends the next day. $500 total, and the happiest day of my life!


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

Hubby and I had a beautiful wedding at an old fashioned estate surrounded by rolling hills...it was a winter wedding, lots of fog - it was magical  The perfect day, we couldn't have asked for better.

The best part about it was that we only had 35 people there, including the bridal party...we only wanted the people who meant the most to us there...very small and intimate.

We also got the wedding of our dreams and were able to pay for it ourselves...there's no way we would've gone into debt to pay for it.

Our focus was always the marriage, which is FAR more important than the wedding and what we were most looking forward to


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

After two six figure college educations my girls will get zero wedding money... My suggestion was if it ever comes to it to get married on a cruise ship with ONLY immediate family attending. I've seen cruise ship weddings (cute chapel on Deck 17) and the costs are not bad at all. 

They have different packages for different services provided and even an option to do it while in port and invite people onboard, have the ceremony and reception, then the guests leave the ship before it leaves.


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

Yeah, I am not planning on paying for a wedding, either. We are paying for college. That's a lot right there.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Congratulations Sam and soon to be Mrs Sam  Wishing a long life of happiness, love and peace.

Ex and I had a small wedding, was still mega expensive as we went overseas, came home and then back OS for the honeymoon. Big, frilly weddings are not my thing.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

The June 21 date is still on, and just the other day we were talking more about the wedding...

"I think it's really cute that you have ideas and want to help." was her nice way of letting me know to butt out of the planning 

The good thing is, she is not one of those people that five years from now will drag up the fact that she took care of the wedding planning and that I must not care...


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Just don't eat the cake!!!!!!!!!








(joke, of course)


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

Faithful Wife said:


> Just don't eat the cake!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, we have talked about that, and are NOT having a wedding cake...they always sneak something into it that makes men lazy and women not put out 

Some other type of cake for sure that I will make, because I love making cakes


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

samyeagar said:


> Oh, we have talked about that, *and are NOT having a wedding cake...they always sneak something into it that makes men lazy and women not put out*


 A joke ? ..... in all my years, I never heard that one.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

SimplyAmorous said:


> A joke ? ..... in all my years, I never heard that one.


Wow, you've never heard that? I have seen that one floating around here at TAM even


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

It's not a joke 

I think it's the frosting that causes the symptoms... Avoid the frosting and you'll be fine. For my next wedding I'm serving cheesecake :lol:


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

We didn't have cake at our wedding, but we went to a fab dinner at an upscale restaurant and the dessert was some type of cake thing but it was NOT a wedding cake, so we were ok.


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

john117 said:


> It's not a joke
> 
> I think it's the frosting that causes the symptoms... Avoid the frosting and you'll be fine. For my next wedding I'm serving cheesecake :lol:


You don't strike me as being lazy. 

Our wedding cake was inedible (was more art than food).


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

Frosting is one of these things that one company gets right and 100 get it wrong. Even pro pastry artists and cake meisters.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

A little over 24 hours now, and all that's left is to show up. It's kind of funny how this has gone from just her and I, our witnesses, and the officiant to...about 20 people now


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

wOO HOO! Congrats!


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Enjoy it, dude! And congrats!

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Anonymous07 (Aug 4, 2012)

Congrats! 

I thought my wedding day was perfect. A small gathering of family and friends and just kept things fairly simple. 

Enjoy the day!


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

My wedding was small and simple on the beach. 

I loved it.

H did not love it and that came out recently. He didn't like any of it. I asked what his favorite part was and he said the limo. Yea.

Oh well. 

I wish I'd have waited longer to get married because I'm sure I wouldn't have.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

STBW wants to observe the whole no seeing the bride on the day of the wedding tradition starting at midnight tonight...She's at work right now, and I just texted her asking if she thought we should take the night off from having sex...

Her response...

I.do.not. As long as it's before midnight, there are no rules being broken


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

Are you going on a honeymoon?


----------



## 1971 (Mar 7, 2013)

How exciting Congratulations 

Wishing you a life time of happiness


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

over20 said:


> Are you going on a honeymoon?


Alas, the real world is not letting us do what we really want at this point in time, but someday...we only have the weekend...

We are staying in a really nice theme room in a hotel that is not too terribly far away from us


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

I am sure it will be very romantic.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

over20 said:


> I am sure it will be very romantic.


You actually just prompted me to call the hotel and confirm the reservation considering I made it a few months ago


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

Best of luck to you and your lovely bride to be Sam. Wishing you both all the love in the world and a long, loving, happy marriage 

xxx


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

samyeagar said:


> STBW


Are you going to be glad that you don't need to type the STB? 

Congrats! And cheers!


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

samyeagar said:


> A little over 24 hours now, and all that's left is to show up. It's kind of funny how this has gone from just her and I, our witnesses, and the officiant to...about 20 people now


I remember when I was getting married, around 24 hrs before, I suddenly became very nervous.












But after the wedding, a sense of calmness descended when I realized that finally, we were husband and wife.


Again, best wishes on your big day Sammy!


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

CharlieParker said:


> Are you going to be glad that you don't need to type the STB?
> 
> Congrats! And cheers!


Oh hell yeah...why do you think I'm marrying her? Got kind of annoying typing that out all the time 

We're getting married outside in a park, and when we were looking for places, we wanted beautiful. Originally, we were looking around where we live, but every place had some tie to one of her exes, and while I would have been ok with it, she knew I'd feel better if we found a place that could be just ours. There wouldn't have been any sentimentality on her part, but she was right, I would feel better. We ended up expanding our search area a bit and found the perfect place. She loved it and knew it was exactly what she wanted from the first moment she saw it. I can't help but think that on some small, twisted level she is kind of getting off on it...it happens to be about a ten minute walk from where my exwife lives...-
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

Caribbean Man said:


> I remember when I was getting married, around 24 hrs before, I suddenly became very nervous.
> 
> 
> But after the wedding, a sense of calmness descended when I realized that finally, we were husband and wife.
> ...


Funny this ...

Yesterday, the nerves hit big time...it was a good thing that I had about four hours driving alone to just refocus and center myself...less than five hours to go, and calm as can be 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

